# Putty Command Line



## margaan (28. Februar 2004)

Hi
Ich möchte durch Putty auf meinen Server zugreifen
Durch 

-pw "pwd" -load "session"

wird meine gespeicherte Session geladen.

Ich will jedoch sofort nach dem Laden in einen bestimmten Pfad ein Programm ausführen

nicht erst 

cd "pfad"
und dann ./programm

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das zu verkürzen? 

Danke


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. Februar 2004)

Schreib dir doch in eine Datei:


```
cd /dein/dir/
./script
```

Das speicherst du ab, schiebst als root die Datei nach /usr/local/bin und machst sie mit

```
chmod +x /usr/local/bin/deinedatei
```
ausführbar. Wenn dieser Pfad dann in deiner PATH Variable steht, kannst du nun
ganz normal mit "deinedatei" dieses "Script" ausführen.

Thorsten


----------



## margaan (28. Februar 2004)

War mir nicht ganz sicher ob das in diesen Teil vom Forum gehört...
Also ich starte Putty als 32Bit Verison unter Windows und will nen shortcut einrichten. 

Wie gesagt... bis 

-pw "pwd" -load "session"

bin ich gekommen. Weiter nicht.
PS: Root Zugriffsrechte auf dem Server besitze ich nicht


----------

